
Dave Asprey/Joseph Mercola Claim Cell/Wifi EM Dangerous - pswenson
https://blog.bulletproof.com/dangers-electronic-devices-emfs-dr-joseph-mercola-424/
======
pswenson
Here is the transcript: [https://44uc8dkwa8q3f5b66w13vilg-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://44uc8dkwa8q3f5b66w13vilg-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/BPR-Mercola-Aug2017.pdf)

